# Gun Safe: Contents SAVED, door broke, now what?



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

No safe-cracker or thief here, but due to some circumstances I won't go into detail on, my brother's wife wrecked the door on his gun safe and now neither one can access the contents.

The 3-pin 'wheel' you turn to retract the pins is only supposed to turn about 1/4 turn but it now just spins freely. I'm guessing the connection between the wheel and the cam/lever mechanism that retracts the pins has broken from her prying on the wheel or jacking it with a floor jack (or something).

Obviously, he is going to contact the manufacturer before taking any action but I'm guessing the response will be something along the lines of "we're in the business of protecting stuff and our product did it's job..." I wouldn't expect them to provide details on how to breach their product.

Is this something a locksmith may be able to help with or is this a hammer & chisel job? 

Including contents, I'm guessing it's around 1000 pounds or more so convenience of logistics play a role if/when it needs to be moved. Some of the contents are susceptible to in-transit damage (nothing rare like a .45 Luger... or fine hand carved big-bore Weatherbys... but decent firearms nonetheless) - the long guns are free standing with the barrels resting in the slots on the walls and the barrels will fall out if the safe is tilted or jostled.

Ideas, help, please?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

my guess, and it is just that, is that whatever she did, she tripped the re-lockers. Re-lockers work by breaking a physical connection between the lock/un-lock mechanism and the large locking pins that lock the door. They come into play when an attempt at breaking into the safe occurs and the re-lockers trip it causes the bolts to stay/be forced in place regardless of what you do. 

At very least, a lock smith is gonna be needed to get into the safe and more likely the manufacture itself will be needed. Also I am pretty sure that when the re-lockers are tripped (they actually break, depending on the type) that the safe is shot, with out replacing the door and/or entire locking mechanism. There has to be a way to get in, even with the re-lockers tripped, but it very well may be a closely gaurded trade secret of the safe manufacture. 

The re-lockers are "fragile" enough that I worry about when my 5year old hangs pn my safe handle. 

At least the safe did exactly what it was supposed to do, LOL. Again this is just a guess. She may have just snapped something on the axle that the handle attaches too or stripped the flat "keyway" part of the axle. 

Can he get the handle off and see if the shaft turns freely (or pulls out). If it is just the handle or the keyway on the shaft that is stripped, maybe a pair of large vise grips locked onto the shaft may work after the combo is put in.

Hope this helps and hopefully every thing is calmed down now, LOL. I'm glad that my wife neither knows nor cares what I have in my safe.

J-


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Let the Insurance Co. worry about it.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would start by calling a locksmith.

Can this marriage be saved ??


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Bullock's Guns N More Inc. G5302 Richfield Rd, Flint Michigan 48506 
(810) 736-7680|M-F 10 am to 6 pm EST | Saturday 10 am to 5 pm EST 

Great people. I'm sure they can help.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

sawzall to the side...it's weakest point.

Mitch


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

First, kill the wife.

Then, call the manufactor and most likely they will say a locksmith

i wouldnt monkey with it any more than what is already done.

Good luck.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

perfect case of --- grounds for divorce-- violation of 2nd amendment--cannot bear arms


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

A grinder and cut off wheel and I can be in there in 20 minutes or less with no damage to contents.
Oaks:


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I had this discussion with the dealer that sold me Liberty and Champion gun safes. He explained that the tumblers in some safes are glass and shatter upon serious impact to the door. A locksmith can get it open, but it sounds like a costly proposition in this case. All the best...
Gil


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

oaks said:


> A grinder and cut off wheel and I can be in there in 20 minutes or less with no damage to contents.
> Oaks:


If the locksmith can't get in, then the above is by far the best method. After 13 years in a foundry pouring heat resistant alloy that could not be cut even with a torch, I learned the value of the abrasive wheel. Of course it will destroy the safe. Rick


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

everything depends on what MFG and model


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

with time and tools, they are very easy to get into.

of course, the safe will be further damaged.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Throw it out and buy this one! http://nmi.craigslist.org/spo/730736044.html


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

I had an issue with a safe door and these people helped me immensely.

Able Safe
5685 13 Mile Road
Warren, MI 48092
(586) 446-9467


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Well.............. What did he do?

In the old west they used to be able to dynamite the doors off safes and not hurt one dollar inside......


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Well.............. What did he do?

He contacted the manufacturer and they put him in touch with a service rep that might be able to help. From what I was able to gather, there may be a shear pin in the handle that broke and the service guy may be able to replace the pin without destroying the safe body or door. That's all I have for now.


----------

